# Fantastic acid stained basement floor please...



## JAYJAY

I have been searching previous threads, but to avail... I would like my basement floor to look like this:











Anyone done much acid staining? If so what product... I think I can handle the prep etc..... I would just like to use a reputable product.


----------



## johnpaint

That's some nice looking stuff, don't know if I would want it in my home, but for commercial looks very nice.


----------



## Bender

We did this last Spring.
When they poured the floor the plan was to carpet it, so they didnt really prep it for stain. But it came out alright.


----------



## JAYJAY

Looks pretty good! It doesn't need it to be perfect, just something more than the shabby looking "new" concrete look......

What product did you use?


----------



## StefanC

Bender said:


> We did this last Spring.
> When they poured the floor the plan was to carpet it, so they didnt really prep it for stain. But it came out alright.



Looks nice! I would like to add that to my repertoire.


----------



## Bender

http://www.brickform.com/category.php?cat_id=45

Don't etch the floor. The stain does that and adds to the effect by reacting with the salts in the concrete.


----------



## bikerboy

JayJay:

That floor is incredible looking. (at least to me) I'd also would like to know how that was done.


----------



## paintgal

h&c infusion acid stain is a great product... I used it on my basement at my last house.


----------



## LAD

Your more reputable products are going to come from Decorative Concrete suppliers and vendors. There's now a lot to choose from and you'll get better results than the pictures you posted (which are nice). There are acid stains, acid free stains, eco-stains, even colorants that aren't truly stains, which help to get more and different colors and effects that stains can't. Look at Elite Crete, SureCrete, for starters. The vendors will also give you the best prep for the product you want. And don't forget the sealer.
-Dan


----------



## JAYJAY

thanks ill do some investigating.


----------



## maureen omalley

*stain??????*

does anyone know the name of this particular stain?




JAYJAY said:


> I have been searching previous threads, but to avail... I would like my basement floor to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone done much acid staining? If so what product... I think I can handle the prep etc..... I would just like to use a reputable product.


----------



## blackwell

You cats should perform a vapor test before staining or you could be in a world of trouble. Any area's that were not trowels as hard will also be discolored. Only way to do these floors is to apply a thin overlay first so that your floor is consistent.


----------



## NextCoatings

We can do that as well as present you with other finish options you probably haven't seen yet. Very cool options available and finishes that would knock your socks off. It's not inexpensive, so if you are looking for something on the cheap, this is not the direction you want to go. Also, I would leave the prep work to the installers. Surface scoring and any repair needs to be done to mitigate any unsightly blemishes. If you are interested, PM me and I will send you link to our corporate site.

John

Some pictures of the prep work underway...


----------



## blackwell

If the floor hasn't been sealed theres no reason to sand the floor at least in our method. A simple stained floor is not that expensive , the stain is less than 50 a gallon if your using acid stain. We charge extra according to the extent of design usually don't cost anymore than carpet. sincerely james a. blackwell


----------



## DIVINITY

I love love ? u've done 2 this floor. I know the color varies depending on the concrete; but, ? colors did u use?


----------



## Primary

Use Scofield Lithochrome Classic Acid Stain...
color: Padre Brown


----------



## woodcoyote

From my understanding, the acid stain can't be re-stained for touch-up, unlike solid color stains? 

Something interesting to note, more important for exterior work than interior though.


----------



## tutran4

It is a really nice floor for a basement. :thumbup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

we used Scofield for a Dolly Parton dinner show in Orlando along with a lot of condo's :thumbup:


----------

